# Granny's Old Fashioned Bread Pudding



## Stablebummom

******* Recipes
I've been looking for this recipe fer a long time now...
Granny's Old-Fashioned Bread Pudding with Vanilla Sauce

 4 cups (8 slices) cubed white bread
 1/2 cup raisins
 2 cups milk
 1/4 cup butter
 1/2 cup sugar
 2 eggs, slightly beaten
 1 tablespoon vanilla
 1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg


Sauce Ingredients:
 1/2 cup butter
 1/2 cup sugar
 1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
 1/2 cup heavy whipping cream
 1 tablespoon vanilla


Directions for Pudding:
Heat oven to 350°F. Combine bread and raisins in large bowl. Combine milk and 1/4 cup butter in 1-quart saucepan. Cook over medium heat until butter is melted (4 to 7 minutes). Pour milk mixture over bread; let stand 10 minutes. 
Stir in all remaining pudding ingredients. Pour into greased 1 1/2-quart casserole. Bake for 40 to 50 minutes or until set in center. 
Directions for Sauce:
Combine all sauce ingredients except vanilla in 1-quart saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until mixture thickens and comes to a full boil (5 to 8 minutes). Stir in vanilla. 
To serve, spoon warm pudding into individual dessert dishes; serve with sauce. Store refrigerated -Fashioned Bread Pudding with Vanilla Sauce


----------



## soamaryllis

Thanks for the recipe. I usually just throw mine together. Sometimes good, sometimes not so good.


----------



## blessedinMO

Thanks for the recipe. I'll be going to bed stuffed but smiling!


----------



## run4fittness

yummy!


----------



## Colorado knits

Thanks I'm copying this recipe. I love bread puddings. Oh, and rice puddings too!


----------



## Jaybee1107

thank you for sharing, I generally throw mine together with whatever is on hand but this I would make for company.


----------

